# Extreme Power vs EPS



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I have seen some Extreme Power frames appear at significantly cheaper prices than the EPS, and wondering whether there is really much difference between the two. 

Does anyone have any experience with both frames? Are the improvements of the EPS over the Extreme Power significant or just marginal?

I'm trying to justify buying another bike, even though I love my Cristallo and really do not need anything more. I can't justify the full price of an EPS but if the deal on the Extreme Power is good enough and it is not really all that different to the EPS, I can almost convince myself.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

I love my EP, I went with it rather than the EPS as I don't like the beer can front ends of integrated headset frames.... I realize that I haven't answered your question, but am saying that the EP is a mighty frame regardless.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Ep vs eps*

Ok here's the thing. 
The ep is a bautiful bike. It's stiff powerful and cofortable
I loved the ride. For what it's worth I have ridden many frames and this is acurate description. 
Next I buy an eps. Wow !
I quickly put a thousand miles on it. Still wow !
I don't know how they did it but the eps is clearly more comfortable it's also stiffer. I'm sorry but that is not what happens in any other line on their market. 
The stiffer they make the frame they always do reduce ride comfort. 
So if you buy a ep you will be very happy. Great bike. 
But if you Can justify the expense and you want even more ride quality buy an eps.
Wow !


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Eps!!!!!!!!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

They are significantly different frames. The downtube size on the Extreme Power is now just the seattube size on the EPS. The stiffness is taken to a different level. Apples and oranges. Buy whatever frame you want and just be happy.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Low down*



rossb said:


> I have seen some Extreme Power frames appear at significantly cheaper prices than the EPS, and wondering whether there is really much difference between the two.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with both frames? Are the improvements of the EPS over the Extreme Power significant or just marginal?
> 
> I'm trying to justify buying another bike, even though I love my Cristallo and really do not need anything more. I can't justify the full price of an EPS but if the deal on the Extreme Power is good enough and it is not really all that different to the EPS, I can almost convince myself.


OK, so the Extreme Power was designed to improve upon the power transfer by way of torsional rigidity of the C-50 (they gave it a number at 30% increase in torsional resistance or "stiffness"). It still uses the lugged construction found on the C-50, but the only "tube" that it shares with it is the B-Stay seatstay. The chainstays were a new clover profile that are twice as tall as they are wide, again for stiffness. The real inprovement could be seen and felt in the front triangle. The down tube is a conical tube that increases from 38mm o.d. at the head tube to 44mm o.d. at the bottom bracket. Both the top tube and the down tube use a concept that was introduced on the Extreme Power - 3PRS, which is a "power reinforcement" system comprised of strategically placed internal reinforcement ribs that cannont be seen from the outside (they are beautiful, I can attach pics). I've owned two of them (still have one now for sale) and can attest to it being an absolutely amazing bike.

The Extreme Power Super takes the innovations found on the EP to the next level. The top tube is now conical and the down tube is a full 44mm from end to end. Its like a baseball bat its so large in o.d. The fork is new and is tapered from 1"1/4 to 1"1/8 and the front end uses the new C-HS Colnago Headset System which they refer to as semi-integrated because the "cups" are replaceable.

When the Extreme Power Super was introduced it was supposed to retail for $6499, which was almost $2k beyond the Extreme Power. The retail has since dropped since the formation of Colnago America to $5500. SInce the Extreme Power has not been actively imported since the introduction of the EPS, their price is dictated by residual demand (which is why you can find pretty good deals on them) and it will always cost less than the EPS.

Hope that helps.

P.S. Don't get me wrong, I love the Cristallo, but you _always_ need a new bike.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. If I'm going to get a new bike I might as well just wait for the EPS. Even if I bought the Extreme Power I'd probably always be wondering about the EPS and would end up buying it anyway.


----------

